# Heat Press Graphic Printing Issue



## privatecastro (May 23, 2016)

So I am trying to use my heat press to print on a 100 percent cotton t shirt but whenever i print the white on the paper comes out printed on the shirt too. I am using the correct heat settings and I am using the correct side of the transfer paper. Should I try using a different type of transfer paper or am i just doing something wrong when I print images?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What is the brand name of your paper?

What color is your shirt?


----------



## privatecastro (May 23, 2016)

Jet Pro SS Heat Transfer Paper and the color of the shirt was gray.
I plan to print on white shirts soon if I can get an answer to this problem


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

With Jet Pro, pressing on anything but white garments may result in the polymer showing. 

The solution is to cut away (contour cut) the unprinted areas of the transfer with scissors before pressing.


----------



## privatecastro (May 23, 2016)

Thanks! Do I have to cut off all of the white? I have some words that are are very hard to cut around.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

privatecastro said:


> Do I have to cut off all of the white?


You do if you don't want it to show. Obviously your image will dictate how much of the unprinted area you can cut away.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

privatecastro said:


> Thanks! Do I have to cut off all of the white? I have some words that are are very hard to cut around.


You'll need to invest in a cutter then, Take a look at the Cameo silhouette.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

i agree with splathead you will have to cut of the white part of your transparent paper. so we usually use only white shirt to do digital printing


----------

